# vodafone tarrif increase



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Hi just had a text from Vodafone saying my tarrif is going up due to inflation. I am pay monthly, its only £1.50 but that's not the point, can they do this? What's everyones thoughts?


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

Cheek, I'm with vodaphone too won't be happy when I get my text

I'm off contract next month and going with talk mobile they use vodaphone masts and have discount tarrifs


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

cleancar said:


> Cheek, I'm with vodaphone too won't be happy when I get my text
> 
> I'm off contract next month and going with talk mobile they use vodaphone masts and have discount tarrifs


Yeah not too happy to be honest , will call them in the morn and see what they say. I'm only two months in to my new contract. Talk mobile will be good, there cheap but with the coverage of Vodafone you can't go wrong.


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

wifey had one today , and her text was a completely different contract to the tune of £11 extra


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

PETER @ ECLIPSE said:


> wifey had one today , and her text was a completely different contract to the tune of £11 extra


Nightmare makes me being annoyed by a couple of quid seem a bit silly. Hope you get it sorted out :thumb:


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Just noticed this has been moved appologies for posting in wrong section.


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

ill ring them in the morning , ive only just renewed my contract , but didnt get a text today , do you think they all will do this ?


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

I'm not on a 'contract' monthly tariff (I'm Pay & Go) but from what the OP has said that does sound cheeky of Vodafone to just up their prices like that.

Surely you would have signed a contract for your phone/tariff at a Vodafone branch which would include 'fixed' terms & conditions in relation to your calls etc?

So for them to do this sounds very unprofessional & completely wrong full stop - almost in breach of the terms.

I'd get on the blower to them with some stern words.


----------



## tom-coupe (Jan 17, 2009)

If they do this ill be asking them to end my contract yes I know it's only a couple of quid but I want an iphone5 lol


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

Orange did this a few months ago (maybe more) somewhere in your contract T&Cs it'll say they can increase the contract price by inflation. It sucks, you'll be pissed off, but like me at the end of the day you'll have to stick with it for as long as your contract


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Thanks for the replies, phoned them got some rude guy, told to pi55 off basically just kept reading from a script saying they can do this. Going to email them today, its a joke and there customer service is terrible, will let you kow how i get on.


----------



## Hasan1 (Jul 1, 2011)

There all doing it t mobile,O2,orange even bt home phone will be going up £1.50 in jan


----------



## omega (Feb 12, 2011)

had the same thing my self about the inflation text but also watch out for your tarrif to go up as well...they have changed some of them and are changeing people over....and any discount that was applied to your old tariff isnt being transferred over...mine went up by £8...phonend them....got an explination and the £8 is being credited ...got a confirmation text while on the phone with them....to my account ANDthe discount that was on my old account...try phoneing them again and see if you get someone more friendly


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Have had the same from T-Mobile in the past but I only pay £6 a month anyway so the increase was minuscule.


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

omega said:


> had the same thing my self about the inflation text but also watch out for your tarrif to go up as well...they have changed some of them and are changeing people over....and any discount that was applied to your old tariff isnt being transferred over...mine went up by £8...phonend them....got an explination and the £8 is being credited ...got a confirmation text while on the phone with them....to my account ANDthe discount that was on my old account...try phoneing them again and see if you get someone more friendly


Hi, i will keep an eye on my account. I get a little bit of a retention discount, its never on have to call every month and get it credited, really poor service need to see what amount they decide to charge me next month. How did you find out about the increase in your tarrif, did they text that too?


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Nothing you can do about it'll be in the T&Cs.


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

bigmc said:


> Nothing you can do about it'll be in the T&Cs.


I have read them and your correct, still seems wrong suppose its on £1.50 but its not the point.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

..get rid of vodafone..go on 02.


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Dj.xray said:


> ..get rid of vodafone..go on 02.


If only, just renewed my contract 2 months back so still got 20 months to go


----------



## John P (Mar 3, 2010)

These companies are a disgrace putting up prices mid contract.
If I contacted my carrier to say times are hard, I'm going to pay you less. Would they allow that? no chance!

Sign the Which? 'fixed means fixed' Ofcom complaint.

http://www.which.co.uk/campaigns/technology/fixed-means-fixed/pledge-your-support/


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

John P said:


> These companies are a disgrace putting up prices mid contract.
> If I contacted my carrier to say times are hard, I'm going to pay you less. Would they allow that? no chance!
> 
> Sign the Which? 'fixed means fixed' Ofcom complaint.
> ...


I know, really disagree with how they work. Things do go up, so new contracts should but not ones signed up for.

Thanks for the link, have just signed up :thumb:


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Got it all fixed. I emailed a detailed letter over of all the problems i have had and i got a call from a very helpful girl! I am on a high tarrif and a new "red" one has come out so they swapped me over to that, gave me my discount and there will be no price increase! All good :thumb:


----------



## mba (Jun 17, 2006)

Kiashuma said:


> Got it all fixed. I emailed a detailed letter over of all the problems i have had and i got a call from a very helpful girl! I am on a high tarrif and a new "red" one has come out so they swapped me over to that, gave me my discount and there will be no price increase! All good :thumb:


Can you post this up so we can all send it off to them?


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

mba said:


> Can you post this up so we can all send it off to them?


Hi, sorry i had to type it up on the vodafone complaints page on the website and had no way to save it.

To be honest it was more the girl that called me back that helped sort it all out. She was great, worked in a dedicated complaints team i think.

I have there number at home, will dig it out tonght.


----------



## VXR.Tom (Jul 20, 2012)

They are perfectly within there rights to do so if it is in line with inflation. Even if we don't like it!


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

VXR.Tom said:


> They are perfectly within there rights to do so if it is in line with inflation. Even if we don't like it!


Yes i know they are but i had other ongoing issues with them as well as the increase :thumb:


----------



## farley2708 (Apr 19, 2011)

i know its a bit 'off topic' but asked if i could upgrade to iphone 4s..........have an iphone4 at the mo,yeah sure that is no problem,currently paying £32 on o2 for 600mins & 800 txts,a kinda shocked to 'discover' this will be going up to £41 'just for 4s & 5' asking why im told 'you have to be on a special tarrif for an iphone' told the fella b******t,this iphone i have is off ebay,all i did was get o2 to supply me with a 'micro sim' so balls to your policy of 'special tarrif',i then asked if i down-grade to a 3 or 3gs will i pay less..............he couldnt answer that 1 either....................sorry for hi-jacking the thread guys


----------



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

I'm sure if a phone company increases it price on a contract. It is then deemed as a breach of contract and you can cancel no mater how long you have got to go. 

For the iPhone comment above. I changed my iPhone 4, I done my 2 years at £35 per months, down to a £20 sim only with unlimited calls, unlimited texts and 1GB of data.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

No it's in the T&Cs that they can increase the price and a specified percentage usually.


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

Didn't know they could do this

Not happy


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

Kiashuma said:


> Thanks for the replies, phoned them got some rude guy, told to pi55 off basically just kept reading from a script saying they can do this. Going to email them today, its a joke and there customer service is terrible, will let you kow how i get on.


This is why I left them.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

iPlod999 said:


> I'm sure if a phone company increases it price on a contract. It is then deemed as a breach of contract and you can cancel no mater how long you have got to go.
> 
> For the iPhone comment above. I changed my iPhone 4, I done my 2 years at £35 per months, down to a £20 sim only with unlimited calls, unlimited texts and 1GB of data.





bigmc said:


> No it's in the T&Cs that they can increase the price and a specified percentage usually.


In the T&Cs there is a percentage they are allowed to increase your tariff. I think it is under the rate of inflation.

I'n sure they can't do it within the first few months either.

Orange made a mess of it a year or two ago and increased their prices over the rate of inflation.

At that point everyone was legally allowed to end their contract there and then, walking away with the handset.

Must have lost Orange a fortune.


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Kerr said:


> In the T&Cs there is a percentage they are allowed to increase your tariff. I think it is under the rate of inflation.
> 
> I'n sure they can't do it within the first few months either.
> 
> ...


This might be why then "helped" me out in the end, only been with them for 2 months on my upgrade i think.


----------

